# anybody use "Hiawatha moss"?



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I was at Michael's craft store and saw a bag of Hiawatha moss in the section with moss/ dried plants for decorating. Some other moss was clearly dyed, some clearly wasn't as was completely dead. This doesn't appear to be dyed, but it's not brown, and looks to be just sphagnum moss. It says it can be used in terrariums, and doesn't say it's preserved anywhere. The reason I bought it is because it is 1/5 the price of the zoo-med moss at pet stores. I don't want to harm my frogs, but if it's safe it's a lot cheaper than the other stuff. I googled it and all I found was that it's safe for use in hermit crab enclosures. Anybody use it and have success?


----------



## postskunk (Jul 19, 2009)

I bought sheet moss from Michael's for the same reason and when I soaked it it turned the water bright green and continued to do so after two more soaks I also looked it up and couldn't find anything about it so I threw it out. Not sure if this helps cause it's different moss but if you haven't tried soaking it yet I would do so and if it changes color I say throw it out. Also I used to buy stuff from Michele's all the time and the other day I found this website Natural Branches and ordered some cool stuff that will be here on friday. If you want I'll let you know if their stuff is as good as it looks online once I get it. I threw that in there cause I just finished putting the same thing in my thread from earlier today I'm not trying to advertise I just thought it might help.
good luck with the moss and have a good good one
-Matt


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the response. Yea I saw that sheet moss and it looked really nice, but I could tell it was very dyed so I stayed away from it. This just looks like sphagnum moss. I just tried soaking some, water stayed clean and when I patted it dry with a paper towel no green color was left. It doesn't smell like it's dyed, it just smells like natural moss. After a little more research the people on hermit crab forums who have used it said it wasn't dyed. I guess I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i have some in my tank at the office, it does fairly well if kept in an area where it gets good lighting.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I put it in a new tank today and it looks good. Best part is I was to use all I needed for the tank with only using 1/3 of the bag, so just over $1. I'm hoping some of it takes, it doesn't look completely dead.


----------

